# First ever Axolotl picture?



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Below are images of an old hand coloured book plate I have. It dates circa 1799, and from what I have been able to find out, it may be the first ever published picture of an axolotl.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks demonic!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

sooooo cool


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

That's freakin' amazing!!! Wish I had a copy


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

that's pretty cool.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Grete_J said:


> That's freakin' amazing!!! Wish I had a copy


 I can send you a 300dpi scan if you want to print it. (Or Walmart will do an 8 x 10 for $2.) I could be persuaded to part with the original for $50.


----------

